# new job



## east end turf (Jan 24, 2006)

i want to be a wetherman !! thats all im gonna say!!


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Well in Boston if you call your weather HD, thats right HD weather, and with HD weather you get an assistant on air weatherperson (I think thats all you get). Can I be your useless sidekick? We can call it HD X-TREME weather.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I want in on this also, But I wont work for less than 6 figures a year.
If I am going to be wrong all the time, I will need money to make me feel better.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

*Heavy Snow Warning*

How did you guys make out with this one?? I just got in and I'm wiped out!! What do you think guys, storm of the millenium??? WHAT A FREAKIN CROCK!!!!! You guys could be "Long Island's HD X-treme (ly incorrect) Weather Team"!! I'd watch and listen faithfully!!!


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

MY weather reports will be accurate because I will specialize in real time weather. None of this forecast crap. I will look out my window and tell you what it is doing right now.
Therefore I will never be wrong.
payup


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

i was going to start this exact post. the last 2 storms were suspose to be over 6 inches and there was barely enough to salt well atleast i got to salt. would make a lot more perdicting the wheather and when i am way off i still get my pay check! only job you still get paid when you are dead wrong


----------

